

Show HN: Ohzshvim: Make Getting Started With Zsh and Vim Easier - devonnulled
http://devon.so/blog/2013/01/06/ohzshvim-make-getting-started-with-zsh-and-vim-easier/

======
devonnulled
This is actually my first public 'project' I've submitted in quite some time.
It's nothing big, but I'm posting it in here in hopes that someone interested
in making the jump to zsh and vim will find it useful.

